# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد دانشگاه امام حسین (ع)

## milad1375

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز

تقریبا 6 روز دیگه کنکور دانشگاه امام حسین ع شروع میشه
اما من میخوام بدونم مزایا و معایب این دانشگاه چیه؟چون تقریبا هیچ اطلاعاتی در موردش ندارم و کسی هم از دور و بری هام تو سپاه نیست که بخوام ازش بپرسم

ممنون میشم اگه کامل  و واضح توضیح بدید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## milad1375

دوستان خواهش در مورد سوالم توضیح بدید

مدرکش به غیر از سپاه جای دیگه ای هم اعتبار داره؟؟
دانشگاه دولتی معمولی تو تهران بهتره یا سپاه
حقوقش چجوریه؟
تا چند وقت باید واسه سپاه کار کنی تا یتونی بری بیرون؟

خواهش کمکم کنید

----------


## milad1375

ممنون توضیحات کامل و جامع بود
 :Yahoo (21):

----------

